# csTimer Import/Export



## BenChristman1 (Dec 30, 2019)

So, I want to export my csTimer sessions to a flash drive, then put them onto my phone. How do I export the sessions in a format that can then later be edited with more times on a different device? I have tried to do this before, but it only exports a bunch of code, not the sessions themselves.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 30, 2019)

I don't believe you can, although you can export to a WCA or Google account, so you could just go to csTimer on your phone and import from those. I'm not sure how mobile-friendly csTimer is though.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 30, 2019)

I was not able to do this, but anybody please let me know if you can!


----------



## AbsoRuud (Dec 30, 2019)

I can import and export to Google and WCA on both my phone, laptop, PC and tablet. It works the same everywhere.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 30, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> I can import and export to Google and WCA on both my phone, laptop, PC and tablet. It works the same everywhere.


How do you find the file once you have exported it to either Google or the WCA website?


----------



## ProStar (Dec 30, 2019)

BenChristman1 said:


> How do you find the file once you have exported it to either Google or the WCA website?



you can click "import from ___"


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 30, 2019)

I'll try that, thank you!


----------



## fortissim2 (Dec 30, 2019)

Don't be like me and mix up the meanings of Import and Export. Because of this, I lost 800x2 (1600) 3x3 solves


----------

